# canon 7d vs nikon d7000



## roaddogg (Apr 10, 2011)

canon 7d vs nikon d7000 please help which dslr to consider


----------



## KmH (Apr 10, 2011)

Fail #1 - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...hoto-gallery/239765-dslr-buy-please-help.html

Fail #2 - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...0341-dslr-should-i-own-tell-your-opinion.html

And today makes Fail #3.

This all started back on 3/25 - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ikon-d7000-vs-canon-60d-totally-confused.html


----------



## Speckles (Apr 10, 2011)

Geeze, Just buy one.  They are both nice cameras.  Stop dithering and start shooting!


----------



## rehab (Apr 10, 2011)

Canon 7D [/thread]


----------



## roaddogg (Apr 10, 2011)

KMH you have nothing to do with this post and I don't need your opinion so get the hell outta of here


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 10, 2011)

But he raises a valid point. You've made several different threads posing the same question over the past few weeks... Why don't you just pick a camera?


----------



## roaddogg (Apr 10, 2011)

so many options and I am hesitated


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 10, 2011)

Just get a 7D. Do it.


----------



## Overread (Apr 10, 2011)

The only way you can get any relevant input is if you put some input in yourself. Simply going on a which camera is best argument when dealing within the similar price lines is not going to work. You;ve got to first work out what it is you want to do with the camera. Ie what subjects, situations, events etc... you want to take photos of.

Further an idea of your starting overall budget is important as well.

In addition, though not everyone can answer this early on - an idea of how far you might take things and how much you're willing to invest in photography might help as well. This is more planning for the future and goes hand in hand with your ideas and intentions 

Otherwise might as well head down the store - put both in your hand and go on whichever you like the most at the time


----------



## Southtown57 (Apr 10, 2011)

Get the 7D but I may just be biased since I own one. Plus if you want to compare the 7D against Nikon at least match it against the D300s since there in the same category. Both being top of the line crop sensor's before going into full frame.


----------



## orb9220 (Apr 10, 2011)

Yep too close I can't make up my mind then I went and handle both Canon & Nikon and ended up going the Nikon route myself. As like the feel,controls and button & menu layout better on the nikon. But you may prefer the Canon. It's a personal thing.
.


----------



## rehab (Apr 10, 2011)

now that i think about it you should probably go with like a canon XT or XTi because if this is your effort rate the 7D capabilities may be a bit out of your league. Besides if its your first camera definately go XT or XSi and get a better lens.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Apr 10, 2011)

Either of those cameras is better than NO camera. Noone here is going to make your decision for you. If you have posted that many threads, its time for YOU to decide for yourself.


----------



## Davor (Apr 10, 2011)

I dislike people who always ask for things but never give anything. So go for the d7000


----------



## KmH (Apr 11, 2011)

roaddogg said:


> KMH you have nothing to do with this post and I don't need your opinion so get the hell outta of here


Fail #4.

Your poll is 6 for the 7D and 6 for the D7000.  You have still gotten no help.

You have stated no technical requirements, nor said what type of photography you would want either camera to do. Without that information you are wasting your time asking for opinions, because an opinions offered would have no relevance to your needs/wants.


----------



## Jarrod268 (Apr 11, 2011)

have you thought about a sony or pentax?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 11, 2011)

Jarrod268 said:


> have you thought about a sony or pentax?
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


 
You just HAD to do it, didn't you.


----------



## thebutler4 (Apr 11, 2011)

KmH said:


> roaddogg said:
> 
> 
> > KMH you have nothing to do with this post and I don't need your opinion so get the hell outta of here
> ...



HAHAHA .. now its 7 to 7 .. lol .. 

I am a Nikon person my self .. but everyone here is valid .. it depends on what feels right for you ... Seems the Nikon has less "sensor Crop" than cannon .. but they are both great cameras ..


----------

